# B-Wrap (New Water shedding netwrap)



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts or experience on this stuff? Only for Deere balers it says...... I wonder if any other brands will be able to mimic this in the near future.
http://www.deere.com...ec3_b_wrap.page

http://www.tama.co.i...ap-Brochure.pdf






I wonder how bad this stuff freezes to the bale or the ground compared to net wrap....?


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure there will be this b-wrap plastic available in 30 inch rolls soon for wrappers. Think I will stick to wrapping my straw with my inline wrapper.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Since this is a Tama wrap product then I would imagine it would be available for other brands of balers. I wonder how affordable the kit to use B Wrap is for the Deere balers?

While I do like the idea of the extra layer of fabric to protect the bale I am not sure I would like being limited to pre set lengths manufactured inside the roll of wrap.
If I understood correctly, the B Wrap is in pre cut sections. One wrap of net, then one wrap of B Net, then two wraps of net.
This is one time where I am thinking, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".
I store all my hay inside anyway.

I will reserve my final opinion until we have a member try it and come back with a report from someone we know and trust.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

For the $7 per bale cost of the B wrap you could put that money towards a shed.And have a shed for other uses when the hay is gone.

It also looks like you have to put a kit on the baler to use the B wrap.I think i seen $350 for the kit??So probably can only be used on JD balers??And probably something you don't want to switch back and forth,B wrap to netwrap??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would also be concerned about bales going through their initial sweat. My thinking is that the wrap would slow down the sweat process enough to cause anything but the driest hay to go moldy because moisture would only be able to escape through the ends of the bale. And if you store them end-to-end tight, like I do, then they couldn't breathe that way either.

But maybe that barrier breathes like Gore-tex, in which case, bring it on!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> For the $7 per bale cost of the B wrap you could put that money towards a shed.And have a shed for other uses when the hay is gone.
> 
> It also looks like you have to put a kit on the baler to use the B wrap.I think i seen $350 for the kit??So probably can only be used on JD balers??And probably something you don't want to switch back and forth,B wrap to netwrap??


According to the video it can be switched back and forth from B crap to net.

Like Cy said though, for $7 a bale to wrap em, put the money towards a building.

My largest hoop building holds 500 bales, at $7 a bale for wrapping in four years I could pay for what I have in the building. Then like Cy pointed out, once the hay is gone I store seed, equipment and whatever in it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe it said it took about 5 minutes to change from one to the other. I do not believe it is a flip of a switch change. I could be wrong and it would not be the first time.

I do not understand the pre cut part. It says the B Wrap is pre cut. Would you have to buy a roll for 5 foot bales and another for 6 foot bales?
One wrap of net, one wrap of B Wrap, then two wraps of net.
I wonder how that works if you want some 6 ft and some 5 ft?


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

There is a set limit to how tall you can make the bales. I tried some last summer on wheat straw. Some are excellent, some not so. I think the wrap is best suited for peanut hay.

The wrap has a magnetic strip that indicates when to stop the baler to dump it out. Holds together very well. Absolutely no breakdown in uv protection.

Personally I think it is personal preference, but i'll build another shelter for the straw and hay. And use bwrap for peanut hay. 
My 2cents


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

The way I understand it ... you wrap once ... then B wrap ... then 2 wraps. That is four wraps on the bale. I do 2+ on coastal bales ... what would be the difference in the cost. I am a great beliver in net but this looks like it would double my efforts. Would my customers pay the difference? My gut is no. The difference between net and twine is a no brainer. I only carry twine on my baler for backup.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

The wrap is all one piece, no switching etc. All you have to do is make sure the bale is situated where the overlap is pointed down. So the rain will shed off and not penetrate and become a funnel. I can post some pics if y'all want?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

STRAWBOSS said:


> The wrap is all one piece, no switching etc. All you have to do is make sure the bale is situated where the overlap is pointed down. So the rain will shed off and not penetrate and become a funnel. I can post some pics if y'all want?


So the bale has to be ejected at the correct time so the over lap is on bottom of the bale?So do you have to shut off the baler before kicking out?I see the baler in video didn't have a bale kicker,can you use baler equiped with kicker?Can a guy use a bale retriever that tips/turns the bales when picking up?


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, you have to stop the baler so it is positioned for it to overlap pointed down. They said a electric clutch will be available so the bale is positioned right. Just like on a combine. 
No bale kicker if you want it to work right. Just unhook the chains.

I moved some with a buhler 1500' didn't work too good. But it is possible to orient the bales out of the baler to make it possible to use the buhler carrier.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

STRAWBOSS said:


> Yes, you have to stop the baler so it is positioned for it to overlap pointed down. They said a electric clutch will be available so the bale is positioned right. Just like on a combine.
> No bale kicker if you want it to work right. Just unhook the chains.
> 
> I moved some with a buhler 1500' didn't work too good. But it is possible to orient the bales out of the baler to make it possible to use the buhler carrier.


Well you just spent $7 bale to wrap it and then you cut the capacity of your baler by a bunch by stopping it to dump a bale plus the extra wear on pto clutches of the tractor. The pole building is sounding better all the time!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Was talking this B wrap over with my contact in PA this afternoon and he pointed out that for the cost of B wrap a person can put on 6 wraps of regular wrap. That in itself would have pretty good weather resistance.


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Since this is a Tama wrap product then I would imagine it would be available for other brands of balers. I wonder how affordable the kit to use B Wrap is for the Deere balers?
> 
> While I do like the idea of the extra layer of fabric to protect the bale I am not sure I would like being limited to pre set lengths manufactured inside the roll of wrap.
> If I understood correctly, the B Wrap is in pre cut sections. One wrap of net, then one wrap of B Net, then two wraps of net.
> ...


The length of each wrap is already pre-measured on the roll. you don't have to do anything special to determine the length.


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I would also be concerned about bales going through their initial sweat. My thinking is that the wrap would slow down the sweat process enough to cause anything but the driest hay to go moldy because moisture would only be able to escape through the ends of the bale. And if you store them end-to-end tight, like I do, then they couldn't breathe that way either.
> 
> But maybe that barrier breathes like Gore-tex, in which case, bring it on!
> 
> Ralph


Works just like Gor-tex!








This product is for dry crop only (use it for up to 20% moisture bales) and not for silage bales.


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I believe it said it took about 5 minutes to change from one to the other. I do not believe it is a flip of a switch change. I could be wrong and it would not be the first time.
> 
> I do not understand the pre cut part. It says the B Wrap is pre cut. Would you have to buy a roll for 5 foot bales and another for 6 foot bales?
> One wrap of net, one wrap of B Wrap, then two wraps of net.
> I wonder how that works if you want some 6 ft and some 5 ft?


Once you installed the kit once, to go from B-wrap to net all you have to do is change rolls and hit a button on the monitor.

The net and B-wrap are both on the same roll. You don't have to buy different rolls for a different bale size (diameter wise).


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> Well you just spent $7 bale to wrap it and then you cut the capacity of your baler by a bunch by stopping it to dump a bale plus the extra wear on pto clutches of the tractor. The pole building is sounding better all the time!


Once the wrapping process is done, you can open the gate and dump the bale, so not a big time loss..


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Was talking this B wrap over with my contact in PA this afternoon and he pointed out that for the cost of B wrap a person can put on 6 wraps of regular wrap. That in itself would have pretty good weather resistance.


You are going to get better results with 6 revolutions of regular net compared to less revolutions.
You are still going to lose about 5% of the bale with 6 wraps (compared to 10-20% with 2-4 wraps).
If you are already paying more, wouldn't you prefer losing 0%?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

AR3434 said:


> The length of each wrap is already pre-measured on the roll. you don't have to do anything special to determine the length.


Being pre measured, would it put the same amount of B Wrap on a 5 foot roll and it would a 6 foot roll?
That is the part I do not understand.


----------



## AR3434 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Being pre measured, would it put the same amount of B Wrap on a 5 foot roll and it would a 6 foot roll?
> That is the part I do not understand.


The B-Wrap rolls are 4 or 5 foot wide (depends on what you need for your JD baler).

On a 5 foot (diameter) bale or a 6 foot (diameter) bale you'll get the same amount of wrap (more B-Wrap overlap on the 5 foot bale).

I hope it helps to clarify.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

AR3434 said:


> The B-Wrap rolls are 4 or 5 foot wide (depends on what you need for your JD baler).
> 
> On a 5 foot (diameter) bale or a 6 foot (diameter) bale you'll get the same amount of wrap (more B-Wrap overlap on the 5 foot bale).
> 
> I hope it helps to clarify.


Yes it does. Thank You.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am looking at building a new hay shed and is large enough to hold 500+ tons of hay. Its gonna cost me $10/ a ton over the next seven years, but hey I get to keep it the rest of my life. Number 1 I feed cattle and have used cover edge and hate it when you are trying to bust open a cornstalk bale on end.. a shed is better investment. Just another thing JD came out with to try to get ahead. It makes me cringe knowing what we spend in net and when I cut it off to feed and throw it in the burn pile really makes me feel good inside.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

AR3434,,,you selling this or something, seen in action, it is crap.... Tama / John Deere B Wrap is a poor hay business decision. Agree with the others, call the pole building guy and use the money for something you do not throw away

.


----------



## faithrider20 (Jul 21, 2013)

Interesting thread, guys. Glad I found this forum.


----------

